# Got a collection of Cures, Remedys, & Medicines



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all,

 I traded a couple bottles for a local collectors medicine collection. I just got home with them and have been going thru them all. Many cures, remedys, and other meds. Will be posting photos soon, it's not my expertise area of collecting so i'd love to know your thoughts on these...

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, here's a first round of some photos. I'll take more soon. The pictures aren't the best, it started getting dark quick on me. These have been in a staorage shed of a local collector here for about 15 years. I haven't cleaned any up just yet either. There's around a hundred different bottles.

 I haven't seen this Dr. D. Jayne's Carminative Balsam Philada open pontiled.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

M.A.C. for Dyspepsia and Constipation Smith Bros. Fresno Cal.

 Cool bottle, one side says For Train-Sickness and the other side says For Sea-Sickness


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

White's Neuralgia Cure
 Lancaster, O.
 E.B. White Proprietor


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dr. Parker's Sure Cure For Headache
 Manf'd By Dr. Parker's Sons Co.
 Batavia, N.Y.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Berry's Canker Cure
 Boston
 Cutler Bros & Co.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Gypsy's Gift For Rheumatism... lol cool name


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Embossed picture of a lady

 Clewley's Miraculous Cure For Rheumatism
 Shaw Pharmacal Co.
 Office 66 Liberty St New York


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

K.K. Cures Bright's Disease and Cystitis
 K.K. Medicine Co.
 New Jersey


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

MM Townsend Trade mark 1880 & Logo
 A Specific For Hay Fever Asthma and Autumnal Catarrh
 Prepared Only By Dr. M.M. Townsend Frostburg, MD.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Alexander's Asthma Remedy
 The G.F. Alexander Co.
 Portland, ME.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mixer's Cancer & Scrofula Syrup
 Drs. Mixer (in script)
 Hastings, Mich.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Orloff's Russian Grippe Cure


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

Rock's Cough & Cold Cure
 Cha's A. Darby N.Y.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

J.L. Reed's Chill Cure Clarksville, Tex.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 5, 2011)

S. Grover Graham's
 Dyspepsia Cure
 Newburgh, N.Y.











 Ok this is all I have time to post today, I will continue to add to this thread as I take more photos. Will put more on tomorrow too. Thanks for any input you may have!

 ~Tim


----------



## |MDB| (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice bottles.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 5, 2011)

You don't say what you gave up to acquire this stuff but you sure got some interesting stuff. I look forward to what else you got.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 5, 2011)

Some pretty cool meds there Tim,...the only one of those I have is the "Mixer's".


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 5, 2011)

Sweet collection of cures...nice to get them all at once.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 6, 2011)

Misspelled Kidney as Kidndy... kinda cool


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice bimal from Ft. Smith Arkansas... any bottle with the word Swamp on it had to taste good


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 6, 2011)

This may be a good one but like the rest, I really don't know for sure. Cool cure from Savannah Ga. I got a bunch more to take photos of, but will just have to do it in time. With football on I don't get alot of pics taken []


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## deacon_frost (Nov 6, 2011)

nice bottles there Tim but wheres the Boonville ones?[] tried to call you the other day to tell you i dug another raymond smith hutch sadly the top was busted off


----------



## Ohio Rob (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome group of uncommon meds.  Would love to see more from Ohio if you got em!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 6, 2011)

Great collection there!  Some of those are pretty rare.  My favorite is the Russian Cure.  Plumbata might be interested in the Peoria one.


----------



## markh (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi Tim,

 You've got a some nice looking medicines/ cures in there. I can tell you a little about the cures you have and what they're bringing these days.

 Whites Neuralgia Cure - listed in Matt Knapps Medicine Guide sold for $34 in 2008. I've got the smaller sample size of this one.

 Dr Parkers sure cure for headache - est $25, there are several variations of this one

 Berry's Canker Cure - common, here's one that just sold on ebay:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/200667289846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 Gypsy's Gift - There's a "Dr. Herndon's Gypsy's Gift, That is Medicine Which Cures" from Baltimore, MD. Probably the same company.

 Clewleys - nice one with the embossed woman's head. they come in two sizes: 6 1/4": 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/260865715243?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649psy'

 and 7 1/4": http://www.ebay.com/itm/320769220659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 KK Cures.. - common $10-20

 Alexander's Asthma Remedy - There's a cure variation of this that goes for ~$60-80, not sure if the remedy is more common.

 Orloff's Russian Grippe cure - this is a good one, I've never seen one for sale. Matt's book lists one sold for $420 in 2006!

 Rocks Cough & Cold Cure - common $5-10

 Reed's Chill Cure - another good one - not many texas cures. It's in Matts guide - $150 in 2008

 Grover Grahams - common $10-20

 Reids with misspelled Kidney - $60 in Matts guide

 Swamp Chill and Fever - ~$20-40

 Johnson's - common, there are several sizes of this one


 I really like some of the other non-cure ones:  The M.A.C. for Dyspesia, sea-sickness, and train-sickness! - there's an SB Catarrh Cure from Fresno which is probably earlier that the MAC. Wonder what M.A.C stood for?

 the Townsends - great embossing, wish there was a cure variation of this.

 If you ever want to part with any of these, I be interested in the White's, Orloff's and Reed's; just send me an email.

 Mark


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice bottles and responses.  Congrats on the finds and thanks for posting them!!!

 PD


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 7, 2011)

I figured that the texas one was a good score. The whole collection looks like a good score, honestly. The peoria bottle with misspelling is probably a 35-45 dollar bottle these days, but if you trump up the "error" you could possibly squeeze a bit more out of it. I've got 2 now.


----------



## glass man (Nov 7, 2011)

Very very nice!!!JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice trade and great collection of cures.  Are you selling and/or trading them or are they becoming part of your collection?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for the responses! And thank you Mark for all the great info! I actually have a bunch more but will have to list them as time permits. I don't actually collect cures myself but there sure are some sweet examples out there. Most all the ones I have will be for sale or trade. I'll be posting more soon. The guy I got them all from said he spent several years collecting all the ones he had in the collection. I traded a couple nice bottles for them with the intentions of selling or trading to get what I _do_ collect. Thanks so much again, it's been a big help as I am not up on the scarcity or monetary values of them.

 All the best,
 Tim

 Also Brian, i'll talk to ya soon!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 7, 2011)

Mark,

 Ya gotta love a bottle that was for sea sickness and train sickness lol

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok I had a chance to take some photos of some more. This is a Otto's Cure for the Throat & Lungs


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the name on this one... Moyer's Oil Of Gladness Bloomsburg, Pa.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

This ones pretty cool in that it has Cure on it twice. Wait's White Pine Cough Cure One Bottle Cures A Cough Greenwich, N.Y.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Dr. J.F. Churchill's Specific Remedy For Consumption Hypophosphites Of Lime And Soda J. Winchester New York






[/IMG]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

This one says it all! If it only worked... lol Dr. Graves Heart Regulator Cures Heart Disease


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Another cool one, Huskum For Sore Hands Central Mfg. Co. Iowa City, Ia. 

 Perfect for the bottle digger!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

I really like this one. I've had the large size Wilder's before but have never seen this size. Almost like a sample size. Cool little semi-cabin standing 6" tall and just under 2" wide.

 Wilder's Chill Tonic


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

Healy & Bigelow's Kickapoo Indian Cough Cure in a recessed panel.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 8, 2011)

And the last one I have pics of so far Dr. M.M. Fenner Fredonia N.Y. St. Vitus' Dance Specific. How cool is that lol 

 St. Vitus's dance, acute disturbance of the central nervous system characterized by involuntary muscular movements of the face and extremities.

 Sydenham's chorea or chorea minor (historically referred to as Saint Vitus Dance) is a disease characterized by rapid, uncoordinated jerking movements affecting primarily the face, feet and hands.  

 "Saint Vitus Dance", is in reference to Saint Vitus, a Christian saint who was persecuted by Roman emperors and died as a martyr in AD 303. Saint Vitus is considered to be the patron saint of dancers, with the eponym given as homage to the manic dancing that historically took place in front of his statue during the feast of Saint Vitus in Germanic and Latvian cultures.
















 Will post more as time permits... Thanks for looking! []


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/blown-drug-bottle-Churchills-Specific-Remedy-Consumption-J-Winchester-NY-/190597020942?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6077bd0e
 Churchill Remedy bottle currently on ebay.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/c1880s-Healy-Bigelows-Kickapoo-Indian-Cough-Cure-AQUA-MEDICINE-CURE-BOTTLE-/280739135555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415d5b4043
 Kickapoo Cough Cure sold for $6.57


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1880s-Sample-EDWARD-WILDER-Worm-SYRUP-patent-medicine-CABIN-bottle-BITTERS-/380372313150?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item588ff4e43e
 Here is a Wilder's sample bottle real similar to yours, sold for $55.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/old-bottle-Moyers-Oil-Gladness-Bloomsburg-Pa-aqua-blown-mold-/110748123489?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c91a4161
 Moyer's Oil of Gladness sold for $9.99 but with tiny chip.


----------



## jays emporium (Nov 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DR-MIXERS-SCROFULA-SYRUP-MIXERS-CANCER-HASTINGS-MICH-BIDDING-AQUA-1-/180744924087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a153cabb7
 Mixers Cancer Syrup sold for $25.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ten-Days-Rheumatic-Treatment-Albert-G-Groblewski-Plymouth-Pa-Medicine-Bottle-SCA-/270847944615?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0fcba7a7
 Ten Day Rheumatic Treatment currently for sale.

 That's the extent of my research for tonight.
 Jay


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 9, 2011)

Good info, thanks Jay. I was going thru some of them tonight and I think I have around 15 or so not listed in Matt's CD, most are tho. May be a good way for him to get photos of them. I'll post more pics on Friday. []

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 9, 2011)

You have some nice items there, some are relatively common, some are extremely rare.

 I'm in the process of putting together my PRINTED medicine guide now for 2112.   If that doesnt cause the world to end in 2112 nothing will...
 If you want to be imortalized in the printed version send some decent photos and I will try to include them and attribute them to you.
 They will be B&W so dont worry about getting the tint just right. 
 Send photos with your name (or say anonymous if you dont want your name used)  to mknapp@antiquemedicines.com


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 9, 2011)

2112?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 9, 2011)

ya I'm a rush fan too.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 9, 2011)

good news is that gives me 99 more years to finish it...I may need it.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool Matt,

 I'll send ya some pics soon. I have used Digger O'Dells guides and always found them very informative. Your CD is great and will be looking forward to a printed version for sure. It's a big task I know. I'm working on that Missouri soda bottle guide and it's taking alot longer than I thought it would originally. 

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok got some more pics taken. Thanks for looking!

 Here's a nice and very crude Ransom's Hive Syrup & Tolu from Buffalo


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a really cool bottle i've never seen before. One that I couldn't find a listing for in any of my guides or references. Big bulky pain bottle from Iowa.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Another cool pain bottle with a great name. Hindoo Pain Conqueror.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A LeGrande's Trial Bottle from J.A. Lawrence Arabian Catarrh Remedy


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A nice Towns Epilepsy Treatment from Baltimore


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's a big & bulky med Gardiner's Rheumatic & Neuralgia Compound from Boston. Nice sharp tapered top.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A Wakefield's Nerve & Bone Liniment


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A nice Ayer's Ague Cure


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A big Kickapoo Sagwa Stomach Liver & Kidney Renovator


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A tall Vesey's Star Anti Cholera


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A tall Great Blood & Rheumatism Cure Matt J. Johnson from St. Paul Minn.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr. Reeder's Syrup of Tar & Wild Cherry Bark from Peoria, Ill. Plumbata may know something about this one?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A Dr. Hough's Cough & Lung Balsam from R.I. Most of the label still intact. Not the friendliest looking fellow.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mystic Cure for Rheumatism and Neuralgia. Partial label intact and full contents.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A couple Specific's for Diptheria & Sore Throat. Couldn't find a reference of these either.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mysterious Pain Ease A Scotch Remedy Junius barnes & Son. This one is misspelled Scoth instead of Scotch. Never seen one misspelled before.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

A tall Dr. Baker's Plantation Cough Syrup. Another one I couldn't find a refernce for.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Missimers American Cough Syrup from Pottstown, Pa.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Charles W. Horn Telephone Cough Syrup from Slatington, Pa.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lung Saver The Good Cough Syrup Jo. W. Miller Harrisburg, Pa.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks again for sharing these with us, makes me want to start collecting "CURES"  BTW, great presentation and photography, good job.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Get rid of those moles with Millers Anti-Mole from Lincoln, Neb.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you Jim!

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

If you were a mexican with corns, this was a must have...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Buckeye Pile Ointment


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dr. Smith's Worm Oil. Another one I couldn't find any reference for.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

And my last one for today is another I couldn't find info on. Dr. Winchell's Teething Syrup Emmert Proprietary Co Chicago Ills. Thanks for looking!


----------



## botlguy (Nov 11, 2011)

Even though I would enjoy having some or all of these, (which I can not afford) I sincerely hope you keep them all together. It would take YEARS to duplicate this collection.


----------



## bostaurus (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow, that is a nice collection of bottles...no vet meds yet?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is only about half of them Jim. I actually bought them with the intentions of selling or trading. I would like to see them go to a medicine collectors home tho. Thanks for the nice comments. 

 Hi Melinda, I haven't run across any of them.

 ~Tim


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 11, 2011)

I sold a Mystic Cure for $20 last year.  It didn't have a label though.  I also have a Legrande's Trial Size (not sure of the rarity).  I love the bulky Miller's as that is one of my grandfather's last name.  I might be interested in the Houghs since it is from RI.  I have a few of them but not with the label.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 11, 2011)

Man, this one has everything going for it! Nice embossing, cool name, astounding!


----------



## Topusmc (Nov 11, 2011)

Any idea as to what you would want for them all?  Income tax season is coming up shortly...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi James,

 I would have no idea. I've been offering them for sale or trade tho.

 All the best,
 Tim


----------



## rockbot (Nov 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> 
> Hi James,
> 
> ...


 
 Tim, I PM'ed you about a bottle. Did you get my message?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes I did Rocky,

 PM sent. Sorry for the slow reply!

 ~Tim


----------



## Alaska (Nov 18, 2011)

you have a PM.

 Tom


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all,

 Here are some photos of some more of the Cures I got from a recent trade. Maybe you can help identify some of these. I'll start with these photos and be adding more later. Thanks for all your comments so far!

 All the best,
 ~Tim

 Gray's Balsam Best Cough Cure






 Wintergreen Great Rheumatic Cure





 Fontaines Cure For Throat & Lung Diseases Franklyncoit Brooklyn New York USA





 Dr. Rea's Cough Cure





 Primley's Speedy Cure For Coughs and Cols Milwaukee Wis.





 Dr. German's Cough & Consumption Cure S.A. Wakeman





 Preston's Hed-Ake Cures You "While You Wait"





 Dr. Hoxsie's Certain Croup Cure





 5 Drops Swanson Rheumatic Cure Co. Chicago 300 Doses $1.00 Cheapest Medicine Made










 Polar Star Diarrhea Cure





 Floraplexion Cures Dyspepsia Liver Complaint and Consumption Franklin Hart










 A.D. Elmers It Cures Like A Charm Painkilling Balm





 German Fir Cough Cure Dillard Remedy Co. East Bangor, Pa.





 Fennings' Fever Curer


----------



## bottlekid76 (Dec 18, 2011)

Dr. Oysters Floral Pectoral For Colds Coughs & Lung Diseases





 Burk's White Pine Balsam Coughs Colds Chicago Ill. 










 Red Sea Cough Mixture A. Davis Ashley Prop. New Bedford, Mass.










 Newell's Vegetable Pain Reliever G.W. Williams & Co. Proprietors Hartford CT.










 Welles Botanic Pain Remedy Trade Mark "591"





 Cooper's Marvelous Phrosteen For The Skin For Chapped Hands Sun Burn Etc.










 Ague Conqueror G.G. Green Prop. Woodbury, N.J.





 Wakefield's Fever Specific










 Excelsior Blood Tonic Madame M. Yale Chicago & New York


----------



## edndlm (Dec 18, 2011)

The Orloff's Russian Grippe Cure is rare , I got mine in ABGC years ago . The Reed's is scarce outside of Texas , but not too hard to get . The Primley's Speedy Cure from Milwaukee is much harder to get than Elkhart , Ind, variant . I would like to trade for or purchase " Dr. Rea's / Cough Cure " , as I believe it is the only CURE you showed so far I don't have . Thanks for the pictures & keeping me in mind for the Dr. Rea's . Ed


----------



## edndlm (Dec 18, 2011)

The small size Clewley's picture cure , Dr German's & The Wait's White Pine Cure are also descent Cure bottles . The Reid's Kidndy Cure ( mispelled ) is not common either . Ed


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 18, 2011)

You got some nice ones there.

 That Maude Yale Blood Tonic was one I had not seen before. She was quite the personality.
 The Dr Oyster's is cool too.


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 18, 2011)

I love that collection.  It's really great . Thanks for posting.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 18, 2011)

Some more excellent bottles, I like the "5 Drops" quite a great deal. That Wakefield's is from Bloomington, IL.


----------

